# Spray for Steaks



## yBuzz (Mar 21, 2013)

Went to a dove hunt and at the end of the hunt was given a dinner. Guy was spraying soy sauce and olive oil 50/50 in a spray bottle. If you like to over over cook your steak this will help keep it from drying out. The soy will put a great grill flavor on it. Might put your favorite rub on it.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds good, thanks for sharing..


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Southern Cajun sells a spray marinade that is kick butt. It looks like a windex bottle but is full of magic.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Ummmm.....No thanks!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

If I have to doctor a steak with spray or steak sauce, it isn't any good any way. Salt and pepper and a good hot fire should,be all that is needed.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

What kind of steak was he cooking?


-Nick


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

hydrasports said:


> if i have to doctor a steak with spray or steak sauce, it isn't any good any way. Salt and pepper and a good hot fire should,be all that is needed.


amen !


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

corkysteve said:


> Southern Cajun sells a spray marinade that is kick butt. It looks like a windex bottle but is full of magic.


Hate to be the bearer of bad news but sadly they closed.... They are going to be missed in these parts.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Put the whatever marinade is left in a ketchup bottle and put the liquid on the steaks as the are cooking. I do it to put out any flames as well.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Salt, Pepper and a hot flame. That is it!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MissingSTexas said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but sadly they closed.... They are going to be missed in these parts.


Not here, I'm with Hydra on this one...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> If I have to doctor a steak with spray or steak sauce, it isn't any good any way. Salt and pepper and a good hot fire should,be all that is needed.


I use sea salt and fresh cracked pepper.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I cover all sides with olive oil then season with kosher salt, black pepper, chili powder, chipolte, garlic powder and onion powder. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neal_murph (Apr 12, 2012)

redspeck said:


> Salt, Pepper and a hot flame. That is it!


Agreed!!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I don't do much to a steak either. The ones you see on sale for $4 or so I use for tacos.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Sea Salt, Pepper and a dip in butter at the end, back on the grill, then serve.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Salt, Pepper & Fire


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

OnedayScratch said:


> Not here, I'm with Hydra on this one...


FYI. I don't use anything on my steaks but salt pepper and butter. But the spray was great on yard bird and pork steaks/chops.

But Southern did close shop earlier this yr.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

The just salt and pepper thing drives me crazy. If theres one thing I cant stand its going to a good steak house and getting a steak that only taste like meat... Of course I agree with a good fire, but I like to have a little more flavor in my meat, if I want that "meat" flavor I'll grill up a sirloin with nothing on it. Now I'm not a big believe in sauces either, I do think a good steak can be eatin right of the grill for sure. although I do like a little hot sauce from time to time.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

"If theres one thing I cant stand its going to a good steak house and getting a steak that only taste like meat..."

What on earth do you want a steak to taste like? Ostrich? Armadillo? Shoe leather?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh, Hail no on a sprayed steak!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

When you have family that wants a burned steak without black on it,you gotta try new things.For me,salt and course ground pepper and pink center is all I want.


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

glenbo said:


> "If theres one thing I cant stand its going to a good steak house and getting a steak that only taste like meat..."
> 
> What on earth do you want a steak to taste like? Ostrich? Armadillo? Shoe leather?


I've never understood that either. If ya want a steak to taste like a dog turd why not just go into the yard a pick one up off the ground and save the steak for someone that enjoys it for what it is.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

room temp steak 1in or better thick... a good ol' shake of Unc Chris, maybe xtra craked pepper... a spray of PAM or HEB knock-off to hold the seasonin' and slap that rascal over well coaled mesquite... hot as hades... 5min/side. 
you could pay 50bux somewhere and not get a steak any better.


----------

